# An Evening with the Girls



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Well I guess its been about 2.5 weeks now since the hunt. Had a field with 1,000 or so ducks in it. They were coming too early in the morning but in the afternoon they were showing up with 20 to 30 minutes of time left. I figured it would be a great opportunity to get my two older girls out. Marcellina 5 and Gabriella 4. Here is a few pictures of them setting up the spread:





































Hey Gabriella which way is the wind coming from?:










TAKE EM GIRLS!!!:










Well of course as luck always has it the ducks were late. But with about 10 minutes to go the first flock of mallards came. The first dive bomb I had 3 green heads alone in front of my zone. I let them pass as I was too busy talking to the girls and having them enjoy the show. Marcellina has seen the ducks dive bomb from the heavens but this was Gabriella's first time. I guess after the 4th or 5th dive bombing I picked out a green head and dropped him. Then I had another flock of about 15 or so mallards do the same. I passed on shooting. Then with about a minute left in the day I had a minimum of 300 mallards dive bomb in. God the loved it. Once again I felt it was more important for them to see this great show. Talke about some happy girls:










Gabriella and I. Gabriella is the one we go to the Mayo Clinic for. If you notice she looks a bit chunky in the face. This is due to the lumps she gets on her lympnodes and her treatments:










Marcellina and I:










He ended up being a 4 curl. Although I choose to only take 1 it was a duck hunt of a lifetime for me. The girls are hooked and I hope and pray it stays like that forever!!


----------



## 9erfan (Oct 18, 2007)

very cool!!

:beer:


----------



## Kucker (Jan 13, 2007)

Good Lord, I know how you feel. I have 3 kids, and one on the way. Absoulutely priceless to have them with you doing what we love. You're a good man to take the time to share your day with them. The smiles tell all. Looks like they had a good hunt.


----------



## huntingdude16 (Jul 17, 2007)

Awesome, young ones in the field is great to see. :beer:


----------



## kaiserduckhelm (May 26, 2005)

Looks like a great afternoon, cute kids by the way. :beer:


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Thanks! Can't wait to get the other two out. Dominic may make it out this spring and Vincenzia has a couple years to go.


----------



## zettler (Sep 7, 2002)

Is that a regulation beard???

Congrats to you and your family!


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

I shaved it all of today and got the head shaved. Back in regulation status and ready to go back on duty Sunday.


----------



## johnsona (Dec 4, 2003)

God love you Leo, you're a hell of a guy near as I can tell. I know that there's many others that do similar things, but once in a while it sure is refreshing to see that there's guys out there that have their priorities straight.

It really makes my day to see things like this.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

johnsona said:


> God love you Leo, you're a hell of a guy near as I can tell. I know that there's many others that do similar things, but once in a while it sure is refreshing to see that there's guys out there that have their priorities straight.
> 
> It really makes my day to see things like this.


I couldn't have said it any better myself!

AWESOME PICS Leo!

:computer:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Best pics posted of the year. It'd even beat 1000 lined up.

Good for you leo, enjoy every day.


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

Those girls are being raised right! That's awesome to see Leo, I look forward to the day that I know how good it feels to sit in the dekes with my kids.

How's the oldest coming along with the short reed? I remember you once saying she was getting it to break over. Let's just hope ten years from now they are wanting to go to bed early on Friday night so they are ready to hunt in the morning instead of chasing boys around all night :thumb: They're off to a good start.


----------



## justund223 (Aug 28, 2006)

I loved the pic with fake guns...what a great idea for kids. Great pics Leo looks like they had a blast.


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

Sweet pics Leo. It was great to the girls again...that Gabriella is a sweetheart...I miss her hugs! I can't wait to get Hailey out.

Take care...

Mike


----------



## fishless (Aug 2, 2005)

Great pics Leo.


----------



## JBB (Feb 9, 2005)

Thats hunting in the true meaning of the sport. Birds are only a bonus.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

PorkChop

Awesome pics. Those girls look like they had a fantastic time. You are a true sportsman to concentrate on the hunt instead of the kill. Kudos to you for your selflessness. :beer:


----------



## Harley2003 (Jan 5, 2006)

Nice, very nice. looks on everyone face is priceless Good Job!


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

:thumb:


----------



## jgat (Oct 27, 2006)

Those brought a smile to my face. Thanks for sharing. You definitely know what the joy of hunting is all about.


----------



## fylling35 (Jun 15, 2007)

Great work Leo.

I admire your views on a "successfull" hunt and you have beautiful children.


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

Something wrong with my eyes......leaking a bit....
Thanks Leo
Burl


----------



## ruger1 (Aug 16, 2006)

Come on guys, lets talk hunting here. If I wanted to see pictures of and talk about kids, I'd talk to my city buddies.


----------



## MrSafety (Feb 22, 2005)

ruger1.........  :eyeroll: Surely you're not serious.............


----------



## ruger1 (Aug 16, 2006)

Actually I am. I really don't like kids. I love me nieces, but it's not like I miss them and want to see them any more than the 3 times a year I do.

What can I say, I'm a hardass.


----------



## MrSafety (Feb 22, 2005)

Leo posts some of the best pics of the year, then your b.s............try to understand the future of hunting is exactly what's in those photos......Leo, I can relate..........my kids are hooked too.......15 and 11. My daughter shot her first deer this year and my son his first duck..........what an awesome year!


----------



## ruger1 (Aug 16, 2006)

MrSaftey, why's it got to be B.S.? Am I not entitled to an opinion?

They are beautiful pics. I'm happy for Leo, there needs to be more people like him and less people like me in this world.

However that doens't mean I spew B.S.


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

Hah, all we talk is hunting, a few pics of some kids having a good time with their pops doesn't make it "city talk".

Leo probly hunts harder and more respectfully than all of us anyways.


----------



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

> there needs to be more people like him and less people like me in this world.


haha wow, glad to hear you can admit that you're a "work of art"


----------



## johnsona (Dec 4, 2003)

Hey, I finally found a use for the ignore user feature...

Yes, the world does need more people like that. Ones that not only say that they judge a hunt by more than how many birds are shot, but ones that actually show it with their actions. Ones that get their kids out and about instead of planting them on the couch.

If you don't want to talk about stuff like this, then don't. Go to another thread and "talk hunting" instead of bringing this one down. God forbid there's something on here that you don't like. Let's get this thing back on the right track.

Once again Leo, thanks a bunch for sharing! Great stuff!


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

ruger1 said:


> there needs to be less people like me in this world.
> 
> .


Shoot me your address. If you truely feel you should not be in this world please trust me when I say that can be arranged.

Anyway thanks for all the kind words guys. Ruger1 is entitled to his opinion and we can leave it at that. Not everyone likes kids. No sense turning this into a mud slinging post.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

diver_sniper said:


> Leo probly hunts harder and more respectfully than all of us anyways.


I like to believe that most of the regulars are pretty respectful out there. I have a lot of respect for many on this site. A lot of you younger guys remind me of myself and bring me back to when I was a young guy on my own with little resources. What I am getting at is you guys make the best out of what you have and you enjoy the hell out of yourselves. Can't beat that!

As far as the kids and their calling goes. I have slacked a little but we started practiceing again. It can be hard getting them all to focus but its also a great noisy time. I have a great neighbor (he is never there).

Once again thanks for all the kind words guys. It just makes the day's memories that much better.


----------



## spartansfan42 (Nov 2, 2007)

i love ur signature leo


----------



## jgat (Oct 27, 2006)

Must be a relative of University. :******:


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

Nice pics Leo.

Sincerely,
Dan


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

jgat said:


> Must be a relative of University. :ticked:


 :toofunny:


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

Porkchop, my daughter is 3 and my son is 10 months now and they both blow a duck call better than their dad.  Like you said I can only hope their interest continues to grow as they do. You are what it is all about brother, god bless you and your family, and keep up the great work! Thanks for sharing.
:beer:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Burly1 said:


> Something wrong with my eyes......leaking a bit....
> Thanks Leo
> Burl


Ya, no kidding.

I don't get that excited about duck hunting, but I run across this. I have never had occasion to talk with you Leo, but you certainly have my respect. I just finished a prayer for your little girl.


----------



## woodpecker (Mar 2, 2005)

zzzzzz


----------



## angus 1 (Jan 14, 2007)

I've never met Leo in person but sure would like to . When I made a post earlier this year about learning how to fish Leo was the first one to start giving me advise and continued checking up on me through out the spring and early summer. He even offered to take my sorry , no fish catch'n , hind end fishing. Sure is nice to see a Dad spending QUALITY time with his children.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

angus 1 said:


> I've never met Leo in person but sure would like to . When I made a post earlier this year about learning how to fish Leo was the first one to start giving me advise and continued checking up on me through out the spring and early summer. He even offered to take my sorry , no fish catch'n , hind end fishing. Sure is nice to see a Dad spending QUALITY time with his children.


Why can't every father take his children on this type of hunt? These are the types of pictures that keep me coming back here!

Btw Leo... are you teaching your girls how to take pics too? A couple of the ones with you in them have to be taken by someone else? Or did you setup a tripod to get that kind of focus/centering?

Ryan


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Thank you guys for all the kind words, thoughts, and most importantly prayers!

Ryan I had forgotten the tripod at home so each took a picture of me with the other sister. They love taking pictures.

Once again thanks to all!


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Is that the same daughter that had that huge pic in the latest Delta Waterfowl magazine?


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Yes Marcellina is my oldest and she was in the latest Delta Waterfowl.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Leo Porcello said:


> Ryan I had forgotten the tripod at home so each took a picture of me with the other sister. They love taking pictures.


Man that is something you should get them focused on! They are some great pics! Heck think of it.. you could give them the camera and teach them how to get the angle with pics of you in action and the birds beyond you, or the birds approaching etc.. instead of shooting you could show them what to think about when taking action shots with the camera as the birds are feet down...

Man that is a heckuva deal.... you could have your own private personal hunting photographers over the next 5 years.

Awesome!

Ryan


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

I thought about it. It took a few tries to get the pictures right. Maybe Santa will bring them a cheaper digital camera.

With this warmer afternoon weather I hope to get them out one more time. I have to find me some ducks first. I have been so focused on snows.

Burl I have not forgotten about you either!


----------



## SJB (Jul 2, 2003)

P.C. This side of Heaven, you are a class act. I hope to meet you someday. 
Sam Barlau
Colorado


----------



## Pitboss (Sep 8, 2007)

Great story Leo,makes me think back some 20 years ago when I took my daughter out for the first time (I'm having that leakly eye problem also) and to let you know she still hunts with me to this day.


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

spartansfan42 said:


> i love ur signature leo


He does it in my honor 8)


----------



## Richie (Nov 6, 2007)

ABSOLUTLY BEAUTIFUL. I love to see stuff like this. As tough as we can be, us dads with daughters out there, they make us melt like hot chocolate.


----------



## windjammer (Dec 27, 2006)

Another awesome story with pics my friend! I look very forward to the day when I can take my daughter out and do that with her.


----------



## Winchesterguy (Nov 14, 2007)

This is the best post I have ever seen anywhere!
Prayers go out to you and your family.

If you are ever looking for some info in the Devils Lake area send me a PM

The world needs familys like yours to remind us what it is all about.

Happy Thanksgiving to you and yours!


----------



## Hdnpowrz (Aug 27, 2005)

Awesome! Way to go dad! They look like some serious waterfowlers behind them toy guns won't be long till they out shoot you.
Shane


----------

